# Lizards > Chameleons >  the new chameleon cage...

## BPelizabeth

Not the greatest picture but here is my new DIY cage.  George is NOT very happy right now....lol.  Very nervous about it all right now.  I have to say...he is the weirdest chameleon....always so dark when he is in his cage...but you take him out and he turns the brightest colors but tries to act like he hates it....lol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   If you look really closely you can see him up in the corner..

----------


## deftones2015

Looks really nice! I have always wanted to try a chameleon but keeping them scares me with all the things that have to be done, or at least I have read need to be done.

----------


## llovelace

I like it  :Smile:

----------


## BPelizabeth

Ya know....I heard about how fragile and difficult they are but I have to say.  He is one of the easiest reptiles I have had so far.  Very hearty!  He will huff and puff sometimes and we just take him out and kiss on him and he turns bright colors.  He is a great eater...no problems at all.  Other than he does tend to think he is a tuff guy and when talking to him you dont want to look straight at him.  He tends to like to give you the tongue....lol

----------


## mommanessy247

now THAT'S  a sweet cage!
i thought chams resorted to bright colors when they were mad...or shoot i thought they always matched their color to whatever color they were around at the moment...
haha yeah the tongue...i r'member that thread...

 :Long tongue:  
THWAP! 
"gotcha! HA HA HA!"

----------


## Boanerges

That's a cool looking cage Michelle  :Good Job:   :Good Job:  Didn't you get a frilled dragon recently? I REALLY like them but never had the pleasure to kept one. I am going to have to look around and see if you made any posts about it...

----------


## BPelizabeth

I have 2 frilled dragons.  Tristen got one for his B day and then I just adopted one.  They are so much fun to have.  Constantly crack me up.  There is nothing funnier and cuter than a frilled that takes off running down the hall on 2 legs.  OMG   :Razz:  The one I adopted would frill all the time at first but now apparently he is uber content.   :Sad:   I love when they frill.  

I have found with frilled's the best way to keep them is to make a living cage.  We took put clay balls on the bottom and then a fine organic repti bark.  We then planted living plants and put in fairly large limbs.  This will help to keep it humid.  Frilleds like to be sprayed and you have to keep up on it a few times a day....or get a misting system.  This is typically how they drink their water.  They also tend to like to take baths in their water.  I have never seen them drink from it.....but sit in it..yep.

----------


## Boanerges

> I have 2 frilled dragons.  Tristen got one for his B day and then I just adopted one.  They are so much fun to have.  Constantly crack me up.  There is nothing funnier and cuter than a frilled that takes off running down the hall on 2 legs.  OMG   The one I adopted would frill all the time at first but now apparently he is uber content.    I love when they frill.  
> 
> I have found with frilled's the best way to keep them is to make a living cage.  We took put clay balls on the bottom and then a fine organic repti bark.  We then planted living plants and put in fairly large limbs.  This will help to keep it humid.  Frilleds like to be sprayed and you have to keep up on it a few times a day....or get a misting system.  This is typically how they drink their water.  They also tend to like to take baths in their water.  I have never seen them drink from it.....but sit in it..yep.


Awwww, man!! You need to get to posting some pics slacker  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BPelizabeth

LOL....OK!!  I know I have totally been slacking lately.  OYE... :Embarassed:

----------


## Boanerges

> LOL....OK!!  I know I have totally been slacking lately.  OYE...


Thanks for posting the pics, at least I got to see them for a little while - lol...

----------


## DC Reptiles

great looking cage, good job

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (05-03-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

Great looking cage  :Very Happy:

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (05-05-2011)

----------


## BPelizabeth

> Great looking cage


great looking crestie in your avatar!! :Very Happy:

----------

